# I think I found my next inspection camera



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Dear Santa..... I know it's only February............


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Can I have your SeeSnake when you get one of the fancier models? :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Grimlock said:


> Can I have your SeeSnake when you get one of the fancier models? :icon_cheesygrin:


 
No, but you can buy it when I put it up for sale. :whistling2:


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

looks like the twin brother of the one that I have on order, by Duratool DO1422





£ 97.00p


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I will get one also if it passes the TOOL inspection :thumbup:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Are you really using it for work or just looking in the womens room?:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Are you really using it for work or just looking in the womens room?:whistling2::laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> No, but you can buy it when I put it up for sale. :whistling2:


 Throw in that code book collection of yours in and I will buy it.:jester:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Throw in that code book collection of yours in and I will buy it.:jester:


 
No problem. $20K into my PayPal account and gimme your address. :whistling2:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> No problem. $20K into my PayPal account and gimme your address. :whistling2:


 Will you take payments??:jester:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Will you take payments??:jester:


 
You can make as many payments as you like, as long as the first one is $20K.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

That WIC-100 looks like a dead ringer for the Extech BR250 and at $299.00, is right at the same price point. It also looks curiously similar the General 400 Seeker, but for some reason the General is closer to $400. 

I suppose it’s entirely possibly that they could all be made by the same manufacturer and just rebranded.
In which case, aesthetically, I like the blue/black of the WIC-100 much better than the cheesy orange/green Extech colors. I also don't know if I could convince myself to buy anything with the General name on it at that price. They can "seek" that $400.00 from somebody else.

I’m not sure, but from the specs it looks like the WIC-100 comes with the 17mm head, so you may need to pony up another $99.99 for the smaller 9.5mm head, if needed.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

what happened to the good old fashion borescope?


----------



## Dodger53 (Mar 25, 2010)

KayJay said:


> That WIC-100 looks like a dead ringer for the Extech BR250 and at $299.00, is right at the same price point. It also looks curiously similar the General 400 Seeker, but for some reason the General is closer to $400.
> 
> I suppose it’s entirely possibly that they could all be made by the same manufacturer and just rebranded.
> In which case, aesthetically, I like the blue/black of the WIC-100 much better than the cheesy orange/green Extech colors. I also don't know if I could convince myself to buy anything with the General name on it at that price. They can "seek" that $400.00 from somebody else.
> ...


The Wic-100 comes with the smaller 9mm camera, you can get a 15.9mm camera (optional)


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

That camera is sweet. On one of the other posts a guy was wondering what promotions we like; Maybe he would offer these at a very low price to us if we buy in bulk for ourselves. I also wonder if there is an IR version.


----------



## Dodger53 (Mar 25, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> That camera is sweet. On one of the other posts a guy was wondering what promotions we like; Maybe he would offer these at a very low price to us if we buy in bulk for ourselves. I also wonder if there is an IR version.


No IR feature on this camera, but it does have a recordable SD card.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Dodger53 said:


> No IR feature on this camera, but it does have a recordable SD card.


That's a shame about the lack of IR capability. I have a key fob camera that would work in a opening of a wall ,but no IR, as well.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> ...... I also wonder if there is an IR version.



I doubt you'll find an IR camera for less than a grand.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Even without the IR capability it looks nice. However, I am wondering why, if I had the 39 inch length of camera cord in my hand, why I would want the monitor to be 30 feet away.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Will this will make for one less trip to the doctors every couple of years?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Will this will make for one less trip to the doctors every couple of years?


Whatever trips your trigger!


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

I was looking at this model the other day at a trade show. I just dont see where *I* would use it all that much. What do you use yours for mostly?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Voltech said:


> I was looking at this model the other day at a trade show. I just dont see where *I* would use it all that much. What do you use yours for mostly?


I bought the Ridgid SeeSnake a couple years ago, with no particular use in mind. Two weeks later, I went to trim out a house. When I roughed it in, the fireplace was not set. So I left the cables for it spread out in the framing.

Instead of pulling the cables into the bottom of the fireplace, the installers just shoved them to the side, slammed the unit in, vented it, and beat feet out the door.

So now I've got a finished fireplace with all the wires somewhere back behind it.

Fortunately, the gas line was brought in the other side, so I was able to take my SeeSnake, push it through the hole intended for the gas line, and see the cables laying back there.

I took an 18" piece of #12, put a hook on the end, and used the camera to guide the hook to the cables so I could pull them into the fireplace. Without it, I would have to fish replacements from the switch on the wall, down into the basement, then back up into the fireplace, abandoning the ones I roughed in.

That alone paid for the camera. I have since used it several times. Once, I removed a can light and located a buried gas shut-off for a plumber. I have found a buried switch box in an EMT system that housed the homerun for a circuit..... and the bad connection was in that box.

I used it last week to peer over some ductwork that I could not get myself above to see in order to follow a particular raceway (one of several) to see which one on the other side I needed to follow (turns out, there were other runs that paralleled the duct out of my sight, then turned to follow the one I was looking for).

Trust me. Once you have one, you'll wonder how you got by without it. I don't use it every day, but it's a lifesaver when I do get it out.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

I pull the rear view mirror out of the truck, costs much less and never needs a charge.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> I pull the rear view mirror out of the truck, costs much less and never needs a charge.


Lemme know when you can get it through a 1" hole..........:whistling2:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Lemme know when you can get it through a 1" hole..........:whistling2:


Lemme know when I care.:thumbup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Lemme know when I care.:thumbup:


:lol:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Lemme know when you can get it through a 1" hole..........:whistling2:


Break the mirror into pieces. They're useless in a van anyhow.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Break the mirror into pieces. They're useless in a van anyhow.



Yeah, but the fuzz likes to see them on the van anyway.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Doubtful. None of my trucks have rear view mirrors. They were made that way.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Whats a behind me no matter.. Full steam ahead..


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Whats a behind me no matter.. Full steam ahead..



Until they turn their lights on....... :laughing:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Doubtful. None of my trucks have rear view mirrors. They were made that way.


We remove the mirror from our trucks is the back window is blocked with a windowless topper.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

drsparky said:


> We remove the mirror from our trucks is the back window is blocked with a windowless topper.


 
Do they have rear view mirrors on snow mobiles? :blink:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Doubtful. None of my trucks have rear view mirrors. They were made that way.


'Round here, if it came from the factory with one, it must have one. And the only vans I ever see that don't come with one are those with no rear windows at all.

Thinking is, if you put something (like a headache rack) behind you so you can't see, you can just as easily take it out...... so there must be a rear-view mirror regardless.

I think most states have similar laws, but it's one of those that's rarely enforced. Yea, I know.... it's stupid. But we're used to stupid rules. After all, we have the NEC.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

Did a take off today on some retro-fit site lighting today. The pole's were modern vintage with remote ballast. The poles have not worked since Katrina and the wire was stolen. We have gotten burned before trying to use existing u/g pipe. When the people steal the wire they will hook trucks,atv's what ever they can, and it will burn the pvc badly. Talked the boss into getting the WIC-1..Man this thing is great, we found about 15 of 25 runs chewed up that we would have not put in the bid. This paid for itself in the 1st 10 mins. Sadly this find will lose of the job, but not money.

Thanks, Had I not read about this last night, it would have been buried to far back to think of..

The wireless monitor was great for being in the sun. Some kind of clamp or base for the monitor (magnet they have)

Cant wait to fish my 10-in-1 shaft out of a 4 inch pvc with the magnet tip or hook


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> Do they have rear view mirrors on snow mobiles? :blink:


Yes, mine is the middle one (with mirrors) I broke one off about an hour after this photo. This is from last Saturday, we are rapidly loosing snow.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> 'Round here, if it came from the factory with one, it must have one. And the only vans I ever see that don't come with one are those with no rear windows at all.


'round here if you have a passenger side rear view mirror you do not need one on the windshield and my cargo gate makes one worthless anyway.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I would rather the van have no rear windows and a set of large mirrors without those nasty fish eye mirrors. However I like the mirror on the windshield so I can see the crap being tossed around in back..


----------

